# PTSB Technical Issues with Open24.ie



## Wishes (12 Jul 2012)

*Please Note: We are currently experiencing some technical issues with Open24.ie. We hope to have these rectified very soon.
*
I have a fear of the word 'Technical' after the UB scenario.  

Just tried logging onto my PTSB account, after logging on page was visable for a few seconds and then went.   

Have tried logging on again but no joy.


----------



## runner (12 Jul 2012)

Yes, they are currently citing difficulties on the log on web page.
I hope my overdraft is lost!


----------



## Wishes (12 Jul 2012)

Chance would be a fine thing!

Just with drawn wages from atm so all seems ok.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jul 2012)

This is the second PTSB related outage this week, Permanenttsb.ie was down earlier this week with open24.ie not effected on that occasion.


----------



## d2x2 (12 Jul 2012)

It's working for me now, I have been able to pay my bills.


----------



## Tired Paul (13 Jul 2012)

Have just checked mine this morning. All seems fine - for the moment. Damn mortgage payment came out this morning - here's hoping they "lose" those details.


----------



## pudds (6 May 2014)

Still down for over an hour now, don't know what time it started



> OPEN24 - TEMPORARY SERVICE INTERUPTION
> 
> Our internet service is currently unavailable. Please try again later, or alternatively you can call us on 1890 500 121. ()


----------



## The_Banker (6 May 2014)

pudds said:


> Still down for over an hour now, don't know what time it started


 

Working fine for me all afternoon...


----------



## Booter (6 May 2014)

pudds said:


> Still down for over an hour now, don't know what time it started



I've been on a few times today, both a.m & p.m with no problems.


----------



## pudds (6 May 2014)

I was in their branch this morning closing a demand on line (ex northern rock a/c) and was told to log in today and transfer the .66c interest out. Maybe i've been locked out of Open 24 until the a/c closed overnight.

Apparently when you close an account your Open24 number is cancelled, pity they didn't tell me that in the branch.


----------

